# Hostility to the Gospel in Nepal



## yeutter (Aug 23, 2014)

We just received a message from the indigenous pastor we are supporting in Lumbini, Nepal. All Christians, I am aware of, in Nepal worship on Saturday. Sunday is not a day off from work. His small congregation rents a stall in the market area where they worship. Attempts to hold a worship service were disrupted by local Hindus who object to Christians publicly worshipping in their town, especially on a market day. The owner of the space they rent was also confronted for renting to them.
They canceled their worship service today and instead will worship on Sunday.
We may have to rethink our strategy of worshipping publicly and instead have the pastor procure a larger living space and hold worship services in his home.
Hinduism was not disestablished as the state religion until the monarchy fell. Since then the Church has grown rapidly especially a among tribal peoples.


----------



## Miss Marple (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Leslie (Aug 23, 2014)

These situations call for creativity, for focusing on the spirit of the law in choosing a path of obedience. It's great to hear that the church is growing.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 25, 2014)

The small group I told you about met Sunday for worship. The local powers that are hostile to the preaching of the Gospel gave them a couple of weeks to move to a different worship space. We are praising God for His loving kindness and goodness towards His people.


----------



## clark thompson (Aug 27, 2014)

The early church had to meet in homes.


----------



## Curt (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yeutter (Aug 27, 2014)

*house Church apparently no legal*



clark thompson said:


> The early church had to meet in homes.


In Nepal that may be grounds for eviction, if not illegal.


----------



## Raj (Sep 1, 2014)

We'll be praying for these friends, who labor on the grass-root level. May Christ protect His sheep to spread the Name.


----------

